
The Ruby Bibliography - chrisseaton
http://rubybib.org
======
zizee
99 points! No comments...

Is this being voted up just because people like ruby?* Or is is something
awesome that everyone thinks everyone else should know about, but is not
worthy of discussion?

* I like ruby

~~~
chrisseaton
I guess it's hard to discuss anything unless you've read any of the papers.
Maybe people will read some and then have something interesting to discuss
with colleagues at a later date.

